# My betta's cool colour transformation



## QuicksilverBetta (May 12, 2021)

So this guy now named little fella is having some crazy colour changes he seems to change by the day it think he looks so cool I still don't think he is done changing it will be interesting to see what colours he decided to stick with.

(From when I got him to a week or so ago)









(Today)


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

He is so pretty! Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## jennasBettaHobby (Nov 10, 2021)

*That is one beautiful Betta 🥰 Did you breed or purchase him ? *


----------



## QuicksilverBetta (May 12, 2021)

jennasBettaHobby said:


> *That is one beautiful Betta 🥰 Did you breed or purchase him ? *


Thank you,
I brought him from my local fish store along with his sibling but she (if she is a she still not sure) isn't changing colours to much....

(Little fella's sister her name is Oyster)









They were separated when I bought them and currently live in separate tanks 😊


----------



## anggit.amino (Nov 1, 2021)

QuicksilverBetta said:


> Thank you,
> I brought him from my local fish store along with his sibling but she (if she is a she still not sure) isn't changing colours to much....
> 
> (Little fella's sister her name is Oyster)
> ...





QuicksilverBetta said:


> Thank you,
> I brought him from my local fish store along with his sibling but she (if she is a she still not sure) isn't changing colours to much....
> 
> (Little fella's sister her name is Oyster)
> ...


She's female betta


----------



## QuicksilverBetta (May 12, 2021)

anggit.amino said:


> She's female betta


Excellent that's what I thought thank you 😊


----------



## Zephyrski (Sep 21, 2021)

Beautiful boy you got there!


----------



## QuicksilverBetta (May 12, 2021)

Zephyrski said:


> Beautiful boy you got there!


Thank you 😊


----------



## Newbie- (9 mo ago)

His 


QuicksilverBetta said:


> Thank you,
> I brought him from my local fish store along with his sibling but she (if she is a she still not sure) isn't changing colours to much....
> 
> (Little fella's sister her name is Oyster)
> ...


oyster looks like a koi 😮both are ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS the colors change is always interesting


----------

